

Nanoscale Heat Engine Beyond the Carnot Limit - bane
http://prl.aps.org/abstract/PRL/v112/i3/e030602

======
bane
paper
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1308.5935v2.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1308.5935v2.pdf)

